# Is clipper oil toxic to dogs?



## Cassia (May 28, 2011)

I didn't even know there were a bottle of it on the floor but I turnt around and Dobby had ingested half a tiny bottle of clipper oil (the oil to use with animal clippers etc for the blades)

EEEEEK!!!!!
Is it harmfull... can't find any usefull info on google


----------



## abbieandchi (Jan 8, 2012)

I've tried looking online too but I can't find anything :-/ Maybe try ringing the vets.


----------



## Cassia (May 28, 2011)

abbieandchi said:


> I've tried looking online too but I can't find anything :-/ Maybe try ringing the vets.


Someone just sent me a vets reply to someone else who had the same problem, it shouldn't be toxic... he may just get a little runny poopy or a tiny bit of vomiting.... xx


----------



## Manoy Moneelil (Sep 1, 2011)

It is probably a mineral oil (like engine oil as opposed to olive oil etc) if the dog has not yet vomited it back up as the stomach identifies it as not-food it will pass into the intestines and go straight through, a lot quicker than normal food. 

There is unlikely to be any long term impact, but when it reaches the end of the intestines it will probably pass quickly and unexpectedly, have cleaning materials ready to deal with the fallout. 

Not need for anything special but allow the system to clear and establish it's balance again. A few days diarrhoea could be expected so reduced diet would not hurt.


----------

